# What to do in Sydney



## vickipowts (Mar 29, 2012)

I've recently just moved to Sydney - and was looking for more things to do here. I went to a lot of shows, gigs and concerts back home in the UK - can anyone reccommend things similar to see here?
I have tickets to the upcoming Reef concert in sydney (yay!) - should be nice to see a cool band from back home, but does anyone have any Aussie band suggestions?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Start from checking such websites as ticketmaster or ticketek. They will have the list of upcoming events and ticket prices.


----------



## CMN (Mar 31, 2012)

January is a good time of the year for concerts etc


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Modhtix has a plethora of shows that are quite affordable. Enmore theatre and metro theatre websites have a plethora of gigs. From Aqua to evansence. 
There is hips and hips to do! Depending on what you like you can choose from Kylie anti tour to Foo fighters surprise concert. 
Powder finger and Gotye are big Aussie names at the moment


----------



## nowrabusiness (Apr 5, 2012)

Although it is a great city to live in, Sydney can be a daunting place on your time.


----------



## richoy (Apr 11, 2012)

Kings Cross is a good place><


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Go for a walk to the Sydney Entertainment Centre. They regularly feature top acts and you can go after hours, you'll get the idea from the posters they have. Otherwise several theatres play year round and I can certainly recommend the Opera House (not just opera). Go to their website and use the calendar feature, can't go wrong!

Cheers,
Daniel
australiaeuropeconnect


----------



## Tax Back Australia (Apr 24, 2012)

King Cross is not good place 

Full of promiscous women ehhehe


----------

